# [SOLVED] Vista stuck at loading screen



## crimsongod (Aug 27, 2010)

Recently my Computer won't start because it gets stuck at the loading bar of vista... the bar just keeps going and going but nothing loads. At first it just happened like rarely and a reset would help but now the computer doesn't pass the loading screen at all 

Now it always asks me how I want to start if I want to start it in safe-mode /last known good config or normally 
if I do normally or last known config I get stuck at the loading bar if I choose safe-mode it stops while loading files. The last file loaded is crcdisk.sys and then it hangs for 10 secs and then a bluescreen appears and the computer restarts

I tried putting in the vista cd to try the recovery option but I got just after the white bar where windows is loading files and then the standart loading bar appeared and I got stuck there again I left it running for 3 mins and a bluescreen appeared and the computer restarted 

If anyone has a solution to this problem I will be very gratefull
if the computer specs are needed I will post them

more info:
1. I always get a message while booting up Adapter 1 Disk information : no hard disk detected
2. I once got in the motherboard loadingscreen an error : overclocking failed! Please enter the setup....(don't remember how it continued) however I never even tried to overclock it after a reset the message did not appear again butit got stuck at the loading bar again
3. I once got into the vista recovery option from cd and it came out that the problem cannot be found because there is no no hard drive or it is not responding 
could the problembe a broken hard drive? Weird beacause it still knows that there is vista as OS it just doesn't load it 
4. When I push the power button my computer starts I hear the cooler and see the LEDs then it shuts down on its own and then starts on it's own properly till vista loading screen
5. Even before the motherboard loading screen I see a black screen and at the button there is a message xprees gate error( the message is too quick to read whole)

I would apreciate every help and I thank you in advance


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Vista stuck at loading screen*

check you can see the hd listed in the bios correctly

d/load and run the h/drive makers diagnostic utility on the h/drive

http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=287

if it comes upcler run chkdsk /f

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
model
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them


----------



## crimsongod (Aug 27, 2010)

*Re: Vista stuck at loading screen*

The HD is listed in the bios in SATA port 2 so it is detected (the first port is my cd-rom)
the temp. And voltage is:
CPU 24C/75F
MB 29C/84F
CPU voltage os 1.200V 
the voltage is on Auto

my computer sepcs are 
CPU: intel core2duo [email protected]
MB: Asus P5Q-E
RAM: 4x2048MB Corsair 
HD: WD 1TB
Graphic Card : Asus GF GTX280
power supply: enerMax MODU 82+
could not find out the wattage
I will try the hard drive diagnostic tool as soon as possible 

Thank you very much for your reply

EDIT: i made the HD diagnosis and it says the hard driVe is fine and works properly 
what to you mean by runnung chkdsk /f?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Vista stuck at loading screen*

take the side off the case and look at the psu label

disable express gate in the bios for now and see if it boots up into vista


----------



## crimsongod (Aug 27, 2010)

*Re: Vista stuck at loading screen*

Thank you dai for your help it is very appreciated 

i disabled the express gate in the bios but i still did not help so i restored bios to default and it solved my problem.. now a day passed and there are no more signs of the problem

again thank you very much


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Vista stuck at loading screen*

glad you have it sorted


----------

